# Another MK masterpiece



## barry richardson (Mar 14, 2014)

A while ago I gifted Tomsilav with some DIW that he was craving, and look what I just got in the mail He gifted me with a knife..... and sheath! a lefty sheath no less. It's beautiful Tom, and the handle is my favorite: DIW w/sapwood. Probably too nice for a working knife, will just have to lay on my desk and look handsome... Thank you my friend! oh yea, it has a super-cool file pattern down the spine too, forgot to take a pic of it. I will post that later...

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Molokai (Mar 14, 2014)

Barry, i am glad you like it. Here is the pic i took before sending. Its my vision of random filework and probably my last. I like geometry, not random.
Thanks for that nice looking DIW

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 14, 2014)

Thats a sexy knife w all those curves lol

Thats what i call a WIN WIN situation

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 14, 2014)

Just love that shape. I'm a Persian guy anyway and that has a graceful Persian feel to it. Love that spine work too.

(looks for Tom's address to gift him some wood . . . )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 14, 2014)

Handsome looking knife and sheath. Great job and swap.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 14, 2014)

VERY nice knife!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 14, 2014)

The spine is awesome...but so is the rest! I'm just trying to figure out how you'd do the parts where it looks like a nearly complete circle going thru, each about 1/3 of the way in from each end. Purdy!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 15, 2014)

Tom -Beautiful knife man! and very nice file work! I have a question though - is the space created by the file work filled with anything? Like dyed epoxy or resin to create a smooth finish or is it open?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Mar 15, 2014)

TimR said:


> The spine is awesome...but so is the rest! I'm just trying to figure out how you'd do the parts where it looks like a nearly complete circle going thru, each about 1/3 of the way in from each end. Purdy!!!


Thanks!
I drilled the hole.



NYWoodturner said:


> Tom -Beautiful knife man! and very nice file work! I have a question though - is the space created by the file work filled with anything? Like dyed epoxy or resin to create a smooth finish or is it open?


Thanks. Its filled with dyed epoxy.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 15, 2014)

Beautiful knife- I like the random.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## topsandturnings (Mar 15, 2014)

Wow that's a really nice knife, love the blade shape and file work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 15, 2014)

That's a real looker! I love the file work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

